

Startup Quote: Evan Williams, co-founder, Twitter - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1667694616

======
raychancc
Assume the best but hire paranoid people.

\- Evan Williams (@ev)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1667694616>

